# Hammerhead season was best ever (pics included)



## OUTCAST (Oct 26, 2010)

Seemed like most were in the 350-550 range.  This one I estimated in the low 500's. Awfully close to another state record.  The larger Sharks are still here and the Redfish seem to be still chewing. I love this time of year..


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool pictures!! Looks like fun.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

man looks like alot of fun!! i havnt got to go to florida and fish in a couple years i miss it.


----------



## oldenred (Oct 26, 2010)

nice job Chip, your the man when it comes to big sharks!


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks man! Those monsters keep my lights on. 


Gabassmaster,
Thanks, I appreciate it! I'm actually in Hilton Head...not Florida. But if we have another winter like last, I might be there.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

outcast said:


> thanks man! Those monsters keep my lights on.
> 
> 
> Gabassmaster,
> thanks, i appreciate it! I'm actually in hilton head...not florida. But if we have another winter like last, i might be there.



ive got a 200 pound hammerhead at port. St. Joe but i aint seen em caught that big!


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks,
A 200 pound Hammer is worth bragging about. Pound for pound they are definitely the toughest shark to land, they fight till the death....a 200lb hammer is equal to a 500lb tiger in my book.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Oct 27, 2010)

Man, that looks like a lot of fun. Nice work!


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks TJ, are you guys still hammering those bull reds in St Simons?


----------

